# CAR SHOW IN ATWATER.CA



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

At Sonics 1751 Bellevue Rd
Atwater, CA 95301-2604

PLEASE BE RESPECTUFUL OF OTHER PEOPLE THAT ARE THERE TO ENJOY A KICK BACK EVENING 6PM TO ?? :biggrin: 

NO BURNOUTS 
NO WRECKLESS DRIVING 

EVERY TYPE OF CAR OR TRUCK IS WELCOME 
-HOT RODS 
-RAT RODS 
-STREET RODS 
-LOWRIDERS 
-BAGGED TRUCKS 
-FULLSIZE TRUCKS 
-MOTORCYCLES 
-IMPORTS 

ETC ETC ETC ECT

PLEASE PLAY IT SAFE FOLKS. ATWATER PD IS QUICK TO TICKET/ OR TOW YOUR CAR FOR ACTIN A FOOL.Pics from TwoTonz from CAR SHOW IN ATWATER .THANKS


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

LETS DO IT!!!!


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

i was there in atwater last month visiting family ,missed the show, but i did eat at sonic we just got i sonic here in chicago, hot as hell in atwater,


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Danny's "The Junk" from Skanless CC









http://i22.photo
bucket.com/albums/b350/twotonz/Car%20Shows/Atwater%20Sonics/CopyofIMG_2271s.jpg


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

kids having fun


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Aug 31 2009, 01:01 PM~14936832
> *i was there in atwater last month visiting family ,missed the show, but i did eat at sonic we just got i sonic here in chicago, hot as hell in atwater,
> *


you have family in atwater and chicago, you wouldnt be from jalpa would you


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Aug 31 2009, 01:01 PM~14936832
> *i was there in atwater last month visiting family ,missed the show, but i did eat at sonic we just got i sonic here in chicago, hot as hell in atwater,
> *


WHEN YOU COMING BACK DOWN


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Sep 1 2009, 12:30 PM~14948493
> *you have family in atwater and chicago, you wouldnt be from jalpa would you
> *


nochistlan right here homie


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

acouple of us from livingston will be out there this friday


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Sep 1 2009, 10:25 PM~14955606
> *acouple of us from livingston will be out there this friday
> *


cool homie hope to see every one :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

i should be there hno:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 2 2009, 06:40 AM~14957163
> *i should be there  hno:
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A BLAST THIS FRIDAY


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Sep 1 2009, 10:20 PM~14955546
> *nochistlan right here homie
> *


nochis is the shit, muchas hueras.

Some hardcore cowboys too.

My parents from Jalpa area.

Hit you guys up next time i am in atwater, i have a gang of family up there.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Sep 2 2009, 12:25 PM~14960237
> *
> 
> Hit you guys up next time i am in atwater, i have a gang of family up there.
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Sal's 63


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Skanless was in the house


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 2 2009, 05:46 PM~14962707
> *Skanless was in the house
> 
> 
> ...


We will be there again .....food is cheap that day :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Sep 2 2009, 10:04 PM~14966218
> *We will be there again .....food is cheap that day  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Sep 2 2009, 12:25 PM~14960237
> *nochis is the shit, muchas hueras.
> 
> Some hardcore cowboys too.
> ...


yeah bro i heard nochis is the shit, changed alot my dad says. he just got back about a month ago. i havent been out there in about 10 yrs tho..

hit us up when you roll out next time


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 1 2009, 02:45 PM~14949819
> *WHEN YOU COMING BACK DOWN
> *


on vacation next year in july, i will try to go out therein the next few months


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Sep 1 2009, 12:30 PM~14948493
> *you have family in atwater and chicago, you wouldnt be from jalpa would you
> *


no, but real close, my family lives 15 minutes from jalpa going towards guadalajara matter of fact the whole town is from there :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

to days the day! hit me up if you want a cold ONE(BUDLIGHT) :yes: .jUST KEEP IT ON THE DOWN LOW!


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Sep 4 2009, 07:11 AM~14979114
> *no, but real close, my family lives 15 minutes from jalpa going towards guadalajara  matter of fact the whole town is from there :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


My dad was from Palma Cuata , Apozol, Zac.

Mom from Jalpa  

you must be from Apozol or Juchipila?


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Sep 4 2009, 12:14 PM~14981329
> *My dad was from Palma Cuata , Apozol, Zac.
> 
> Mom from Jalpa
> ...


my mom is from apozol, i do know people from la palma, my cousins live in apozol now and atwater.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY+Sep 4 2009, 12:14 PM~14981329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


palma cuata. 

my dad is from el capulin de abajo. i usually say nochis cuz nobody knows where the fuck el capulin is lol. i still got fam out there in nochis, el sitio, el capulin, vallecitos ,jalpa and juchipila.

my dad lives in atwater now,, he is a mechanic and workss out of a shop in winton. im sure alot of people from out there (apozol,nochis,palma cuata et etc) that live in the area know him. maybe even ur guy's fam.


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Sep 4 2009, 10:37 PM~14986473
> *palma cuata.
> 
> my dad is from el capulin de abajo. i usually say nochis cuz nobody knows where the fuck el capulin is lol. i still got fam out there in nochis, el sitio, el capulin, vallecitos ,jalpa and juchipila.
> ...


probably, my cousin sells homes in atwater for coldwell banker hes from apozol and all his brothers stay in atwater


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

any pics of last night? i didnt end up going after all, i hadto work.


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

LOOKIN FIRME OUT THERE ....


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Sep 5 2009, 12:40 PM~14989463
> *any pics of last night?  i didnt end up going after all, i hadto work.
> *


was sick, went to the dr. office next to savemart @6:30 didnt see to many rides out there.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Sep 5 2009, 12:40 PM~14989463
> *any pics of last night?  i didnt end up going after all, i hadto work.
> *


just got 2 pics


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 5 2009, 01:30 PM~14989765
> *was sick, went to the dr. office next to savemart @6:30 didnt see to many rides out there.
> *


 at 8 pm it was fucken packed


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

pics pics post the pics!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

fuck just got one .Other one was a pic of are car club


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

:thumbsup: 

http://www.youtube.com/wavesacramento#play...s/1/F4XAHjh39EA


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Sep 4 2009, 12:14 PM~14981329
> *My dad was from Palma Cuata , Apozol, Zac.
> 
> Mom from Jalpa
> ...


your name wouldnt be wicho would it?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 29 2009, 03:14 PM~14920931
> *At Sonics 1751 Bellevue Rd
> Atwater, CA 95301-2604
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

fuck all most time again10/2/09 :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

heard there is one in livingston coming up next friday..


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Sep 15 2009, 09:58 AM~15087186
> *heard there is one in livingston coming up next friday..
> *


how was the last one?


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

how far is atwater is it b4 madera


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

and is it all year round :cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 19 2009, 08:49 AM~15126047
> *and is it all year round  :cheesy:
> *


 not sure on that?I think so?


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

ITS AS LONG AS THE WEATHER IS GOOD. LAST YEAR WENT TILL NOVEMBER THEN CAME BACK AROUND MARCH.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 19 2009, 08:48 AM~15126043
> *how far is atwater is it b4 madera
> *


 25 mins past modesto south 99hwy.It was popping last time Iwas there impalas,life,skanless,sangre and more that I saw there also ratroods,hothods,muscle cars,and bad ass booms and trucks,classics, first friday of the first week of the month


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

next week damn


----------



## nicolewh85 (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.trade9shoes.com/


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nicolewh85_@Sep 26 2009, 07:19 PM~15195223
> *http://www.trade9shoes.com/
> *


fucken spamer :angry: ttt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 19 2009, 07:48 AM~15126043
> *how far is atwater is it b4 madera
> *


35 to 40 mins from madera,25 to 30 mins from modesto.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

the time i gave is trucker time 58 mph


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

damn all most that time!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

next week


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

this friday!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

one more day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

when is this poppin off again joe? 

we might be havin them out here in livingston also. every 3rd friday of the month.. that way there something going on every other friday night


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Feb 24 2010, 05:46 PM~16714529
> *when is this poppin off again joe?
> 
> we might be having them out here in livingston also.  every 3rd Friday of the month.. that way there something going on every other Friday night
> *


every first Friday of the month.Just trying to spread the word


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

lets do it  almost Friday


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 3 2010, 09:13 PM~16789740
> *lets do it  almost Friday
> *


pm showers


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 4 2010, 06:15 PM~16798825
> *pm showers
> *


well that sucks


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

we will be out there as long as it aint raining


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

will be out there again this summer going to merced show in july


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 4 2010, 06:15 PM~16798825
> *pm showers
> *


umm i lied :uh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

small turn-out, was the only low out there,from 6 to 7. heard a group hating on lowriders, was kind of funny cuz they had no clue what i was driving. i guess ignorance is bliss.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 6 2010, 08:57 PM~16816467
> *small turn-out, was the only low out there,from 6 to 7. heard a group hating on lowriders, was kind of funny cuz they had no clue what i was driving. i guess ignorance is bliss.
> *


.L.I.F.E. is going to have a meeting there on the next one in April :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 6 2010, 08:57 PM~16816467
> *small turn-out, was the only low out there,from 6 to 7. heard a group hating on lowriders, was kind of funny cuz they had no clue what i was driving. i guess ignorance is bliss.
> *


yup, them dudes with the tonka trucks in the back  we showed up about 730 and left about an hour later. we need more lows out there!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*ALL CLUB BBQ SATURDAY MAY 8TH 

JOE HERB PARK IN MERCED

**BRING YOUR OWN BBQ**

MORE DETAILS AS THEY BECOME AVAILABLE*


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

goode luck on picnic thats what we need in merced i unfortunatly work saturdays but ill let the fellas know


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Mar 7 2010, 07:32 PM~16822825
> *goode luck on picnic thats what we need in merced i unfortunatly work saturdays but ill let the fellas know
> *


watup homie


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

tttt almost time for another one


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Mar 25 2010, 08:45 PM~17003462
> *tttt almost time for another one
> *


THIS 0NE should be a good turn out  .L.I.F.E. will be there at night


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

lets make this a good turn out


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

i wont be ready this time


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sancho209_@Mar 29 2010, 08:06 PM~17038473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 30 2010, 11:42 PM~17052129
> *:0
> *


sup joe u ready? :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Mar 31 2010, 07:38 PM~17060133
> *sup joe u ready? :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

rraaaaiinnnnn!!!


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

has this started already this year??????


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 2 2010, 08:16 PM~17081274
> *has this started already this year??????
> *


ya


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

WHAT UP GUYS


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Apr 10 2010, 07:49 PM~17155218
> *WHAT UP GUYS
> *


whats up tino missed you guys at the winton show yesterday


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hollywood cruise night
Date:04.16.10
Time: 09:30pm
Place: the in & out on sunset and orange grove
This cruise has been cracking for weeks; it gets better every weekend lots of riders and girls. Cops don’t trip they even ask you to hit the switch calling out all clubs an solo riders lets make it happen keep it flowing


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

damn all most


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

time!!!!!


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Jesus' Son (May 12, 2009)

so this friday right? :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jesus' Son_@May 6 2010, 01:24 PM~17410713
> *so this friday  right? :biggrin:
> *


yes


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:run:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

this friday.. its going down again


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I didnt go last month but ill be there this friday


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 09:41 PM~17670456
> *I didnt go last month but ill be there this friday
> *


 :h5: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jun 1 2010, 09:43 AM~17663489
> *this friday.. its going down again
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jun 1 2010, 09:17 PM~17670224
> *:h5:
> *


 :yes: :wave:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

to day is the day!


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 09:41 PM~17670456
> *I didnt go last month but ill be there this friday
> *


 :thumbsup: see u there


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

what time do people usually show up? i never gone to the sonics in atwater.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

hot rods get there @ 6 lows get there @ 7


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

just got back, thought there were gonna be more rides, but i guess hella graduations were going. hopefully next month it'll be better.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Jun 4 2010, 11:49 PM~17701015
> *just got back, thought there were gonna be more rides, but i guess hella graduations were going. hopefully next month it'll be better.
> *


x2it was died


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

everyone rolls out when fools start acting up cuz the cops come thru and start shuting it down.


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

It was a pretty good turn out especially for being grad nite everywhere.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Jun 6 2010, 05:25 PM~17710763
> *It was a pretty good turn out especially for being grad nite everywhere.
> *


nice to met you tino  I was the one who had my boy with me that night :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

to the top ..its that time


----------



## dre1400 (May 19, 2010)

Is Sonics in Awater this Friday night????


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dre1400_@Jun 28 2010, 03:36 PM~17908998
> *Is Sonics in Awater this Friday night????
> *


yes :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

one more day.


----------



## dre1400 (May 19, 2010)

Just back from Sonics!! It was packed good turn out..send a shout out to LIFE C.C for showing love..Had a great time showing my 68 Impala..


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dre1400_@Jul 2 2010, 10:23 PM~17950279
> *Just back from Sonics!! It was packed good turn out..send a shout out to LIFE C.C for showing love..Had a great time showing my 68 Impala..
> *


clean car bro! i parked right across from you in the blue and white buick.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dre1400_@Jul 2 2010, 10:23 PM~17950279
> *Just back from Sonics!! It was packed good turn out..send a shout out to LIFE C.C for showing love..Had a great time showing my 68 Impala..
> *


 cool bro, sorry I didn't make it  was working on my ride all night


----------



## popejoy2010 (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## epatino64 (Feb 1, 2009)

the 4th of july weekend was great had a great time :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by epatino64_@Jul 15 2010, 02:51 AM~18051417
> *the 4th of july weekend was great had a great time :0
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by epatino64_@Jul 15 2010, 02:51 AM~18051417
> *the 4th of july weekend was great had a great time :0
> *


that was a clean 64 homie!


----------



## epatino64 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks I also took a cruz to san jose what a weekend.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by popejoy2010_@Jul 7 2010, 11:19 AM~17983015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

all most time :run: :boink:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## dre1400 (May 19, 2010)

what up Joe??? :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dre1400_@Jul 27 2010, 08:04 PM~18158886
> *what up Joe??? :biggrin:
> *


 watup big homie


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dre1400_@Jul 27 2010, 08:04 PM~18158886
> *what up Joe??? :biggrin:
> *


ttt to day!!!!!!!!!!!where you at big homie??


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 29 2009, 03:14 PM~14920931
> *At Sonics 1751 Bellevue Rd
> Atwater, CA 95301-2604
> 
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.

Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.

Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.

Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,

The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.

Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.

CATEGORIES

CARS
50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM

TRUCKS
60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM

BICYCLES
2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL

MOTORCYCLES
OPEN

1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY










BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY: LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR
$500 cash for best motorcycle of show $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.

Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy

Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400

Free Rim giveaway.

For more info. go to: rezmadecc.com/events/


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 03:38 PM~18462829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

damn all most that time


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

todays the day


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

TTT, IF THE WEATHER IS GOOD!!!


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hollywood cruise night
Date:11-06-10
Time: 09:30pm
Place: the in & out on sunset and orange grove in hollywood


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Nov 2 2010, 08:13 PM~18971675
> *Hollywood cruise night
> Date:11-06-10
> Time: 09:30pm
> ...


wtf :uh: Atwater is no where near there :angry:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

this Friday


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 3 2010, 05:51 AM~18973797
> *wtf :uh: Atwater is no where near there :angry:
> *


theres an atwater village down there somewhere


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Nov 4 2010, 09:25 PM~18990149
> *theres an atwater village down there somewhere
> *


 :0 didn't know?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

not to bad to night


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

this friday :biggrin:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt going down this Friday


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

be there


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: T ~T~T


----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

when is this starting back up


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Kidblack said:


> when is this starting back up


5pm ttt today is the day!


----------

